# Why do you take photographs?



## Bollygum (Sep 16, 2018)

I have asked this question on other forums , but I still find it a fascinating question, so I thought I'd ask it here.  
I take photos as a communication.  It allows me to describe things in ways that are just not possible without.  My main subject is fungi, where I take still or moving pictures and I have found it very effective as a communications medium.  I take lots of other photos as well, but they are all a communication.  Sometimes I don't ever get around to processing them as I find that saying things with photos takes an effort and sometimes the effort seems too much.  I like taking the photos and seeing that I have got some good ones, but I can't be bothered with the post processing and the showing to people part.  So I generally stick to the things that I love the most and that I have channels of communication for.
Some people I know love the technology and the  photos are just a byproduct.  They are mostly used to verify how well, or badly, the equipment is working.  Not my idea of a good hobby, but they certainly help me to stay up to date with the technology.
Some say they do it because they can't paint. Which of course leads to the question, "why do you want to paint?"


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 16, 2018)

I take photos because I enjoy taking something that I see in my own way and translating that vision to a photo.  I also really enjoy the solitude of the creative process.  Like many people on this forum, I can spend many happy hours just me and my camera.  

A “side effect” of this hobby is that it’s given me a new appreciation of nature.  It really makes you SEE what’s around you.


----------



## Bollygum (Sep 16, 2018)

That is something that I understand.  I will often go into the forest and stay for hours because of photography.  It slows me down and makes me see things that I would otherwise not see.   This was one of the main drivers for me to get into photography in the first place - and still is.


----------



## Vtec44 (Sep 17, 2018)

It's my profession.  It's what I do.  It's what I love.  It's turning an idea in my head into something tangible and post process is part of it.  It's also amazing to know that my photos will be passed on for generations, and they will be around for people to cherish long after I'm gone.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 17, 2018)

Why not.....?


----------



## Bollygum (Sep 17, 2018)

Vtec44 said:


> It's my profession. It's what I do. It's what I love. It's turning an idea in my head into something tangible and post process is part of it. It's also amazing to know that my photos will be passed on for generations, and they will be around for people to cherish long after I'm gone.


I probably wrote my first post in a way that was open to misinterpretation.  For the photos I consider most important, I do the whole job, which includes the post processing.  Those include the photos that I sell or that are very important to me in other ways.  I admit to not loving the post processing as much as I love the photography, but much of that is due to location.   In front of a computer vs in a forest, and I probably spend more time now in front of the computer as post processing can take a lot of time. Most of my work involves time lapse or focus stacking so quite time consuming.  
I always try to make the tools of my trade as simple and easy as possible, but to get the best pictures I have to use modern, sophisticated equipment.  Where I manage to excel, is that I am technically good, I do have some artistic ability (so I am told) and I have an intense fascination and understanding of my chosen subject (fungi).  I have always focused on the big picture and that has seemed to have paid off as I never planned to be a professional photographer.  I had planned to retire.  Still, it provides me with more than enough rewards to keep going. In part this is money but much more than that too - which is the reason I asked the question.


----------



## Bollygum (Sep 17, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> Why not.....?


But why this particular why not, rather than all the other possible why nots?


----------



## Vtec44 (Sep 17, 2018)

Bollygum said:


> I probably wrote my first post in a way that was open to misinterpretation.  For the photos I consider most important, I do the whole job, which includes the post processing.  Those include the photos that I sell or that are very important to me in other ways.  I admit to not loving the post processing as much as I love the photography, but much of that is due to location.   In front of a computer vs in a forest, and I probably spend more time now in front of the computer as post processing can take a lot of time. Most of my work involves time lapse or focus stacking so quite time consuming.
> I always try to make the tools of my trade as simple and easy as possible, but to get the best pictures I have to use modern, sophisticated equipment.  Where I manage to excel, is that I am technically good, I do have some artistic ability (so I am told) and I have an intense fascination and understanding of my chosen subject (fungi).  I have always focused on the big picture and that has seemed to have paid off as I never planned to be a professional photographer.  I had planned to retire.  Still, it provides me with more than enough rewards to keep going. In part this is money but much more than that too - which is the reason I asked the question.



To be honest, what other people do with their photos is their choice.  Post process is important to what I do but it may not be for someone else  It's not for me to judge.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 17, 2018)

I do it because of my love for what I see in this world and my wish to share it with others.


----------



## Bollygum (Sep 17, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I do it because of my love for what I see in this world and my wish to share it with others.


Well put.


----------



## john.margetts (Sep 17, 2018)

Bollygum said:


> Some people I know love the technology and the  photos are just a byproduct.


My uncle used to listen to his audio system on this basis. He did not care less which record was playing, the music was just a means to hear the quality of the reproduction.

Why do I take photographs? What else am I to do with all my cameras? Seriously, I want to capture all the pictures I am continually seeing.


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Sep 17, 2018)

Enjoyment


----------



## snowbear (Sep 17, 2018)

Because I spent a bunch of money on a camera so I figure I should use it.

Oh, yeah; It allows me to capture memories and  express my feelings, my thoughts and how I see the world.


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 17, 2018)

So I can stop time.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 17, 2018)

The truth is some people are addicted to alcohol and some to drugs, me its taking photographs as best I can....


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 17, 2018)

My eyes are my camera.
I see images clearest with my eyes.

Unfortunately, my brain doesn't record everything, 
so I use a camera so I can look back, and store those images for rememberance.


----------



## Bollygum (Sep 17, 2018)

astroNikon said:


> My eyes are my camera.
> I see images clearest with my eyes.
> 
> Unfortunately, my brain doesn't record everything,
> so I use a camera so I can look back, and store those images for rememberance.


I do a bit of that too.  I will often photograph something in the wild so I can examine it at my leisure later - and identify it, which I could rarely do from memory.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 17, 2018)

I really enjoy that clicking sound....


----------



## Bollygum (Sep 17, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> The truth is some people are addicted to alcohol and some to drugs, me its taking photographs as best I can....


I remember learning about coping strategies in psychology (actually my partner was the psychologist, but I learnt some too).  Photography sounds like a much more positive coping strategy than alcohol or drugs.


----------



## Bollygum (Sep 18, 2018)

john.margetts said:


> Bollygum said:
> 
> 
> > Some people I know love the technology and the  photos are just a byproduct.
> ...


I think I know your Uncle.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Sep 18, 2018)

I took up photography because of my background in art and design, I've always been fascinated with capturing that moment in time and was totally over the moon when phones started incorporating cameras in them, but then I wanted to take it further and wanted more control so I bought my first DSLR back in late 2016.  I also have a massive interest in wildlife and nature and since having a camera allowed me to appreciate it more, it's certainly got me outdoors more than I would normally be.

The post processing is pretty much second nature to me and I could spend hours at my pc editing photos, I find it so relaxing, but I normally only spend a few minutes per photo, if it needs more I generally just leave / bin it.  Finally hopefully sell a few prints, not make a career of it (because I already have one that is cool and enjoy), but just some extra pennies to throw more money down the rabbit hole!


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 18, 2018)

In 1983 I took 2 classes in college to determine my fate. One was a photo course the other was in computer science. Got an A+ in the photo course a D in the computer one. Fate was sealed, photography is to be my profession. 
Funny thing is I never wanted to sit at a desk in front of a computer. Photoshop has changed that. Oh the irony!


----------



## DanOstergren (Sep 18, 2018)

I like to do it. That's about it.


----------



## DanOstergren (Sep 18, 2018)

Bollygum said:


> Jeff15 said:
> 
> 
> > Why not.....?
> ...


I think "why not" is a wonderful answer. Honestly I don't think everyone needs a better answer than this, especially if they just do it because they have a camera and want to, in which case the answer is absolutely "why not?"


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Sep 18, 2018)

I take photographs because it is one of my 472 hobbies. (at last count). They all have several things in common.

I will not be the best, astronomer, skeet shooter, amateur radio operator, photographer, banjo picker, canoe man, snowshoer, fly fisherman, rifle maker, colonial re-enactor or mini-golfer to name a few; all of these and many more hold an irresistible intellectual challenge, as they allow me to work with my hands and most of them allow me access to the out of doors.


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 18, 2018)

Bollygum said:


> I take photos as a communication.  ...I like taking the photos ... but I can't be bothered with ... the showing to people part.



So then...  who are you communicating with?  I'm not trying to trip you up.  Just trying to hear what you're saying.

-Pete


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 18, 2018)

The reason I make photographs is I find it to be really gratifying pleasing other people.  Of course, most of the work I do at my job is to generate income.  But even there, I have to say if I not getting any excitement from my clients, the job is less rewarding.

As a kid in high school, shooting for the yearbook, the staff would give me great feedback.  Now, at the other end of it all, nothing is as good to me as a mother who loves the portrait I made of her kid, or the commercial client who tells me he knows it's my work that has helped his company grow.

I think the professionals will tell you that there is a fundamental difference between "taking" photographs and "making" photographs.  And making photographs that bring some joy into the lives of others is one of the most gratifying things a person can do.  Technical excellence is a close second.

So I suppose it's really sort of a selfish thing for me.  I love the way it makes me feel when I do my job well.


----------



## Fujidave (Sep 18, 2018)

I love to take images as when I get that one image I love then I am happy, and so are the folk who I photograph.


----------



## Bollygum (Sep 18, 2018)

Christie Photo said:


> Bollygum said:
> 
> 
> > I take photos as a communication.  ...I like taking the photos ... but I can't be bothered with ... the showing to people part.
> ...


I didn't put that very well.  What I meant was that I process so many photographs and I can get sick of the processing part. I love being in the forest and showing people what I see. Sometimes that is directed a little by what others wish to pay for, but is essentially it is still the forest and I am doing what I love.  I process all of the photos I take in the forest or of the forest (at least all the keepers).  The parts of the photographic process that I enjoy the least are processing and marketing.  
A few days ago I was invited to an indigenous rugby league carnival to take some photos.  I took a lot of photos of the games - about 800.  Taking them was fun, but processing the best of them (over 100) was not so much, so I left that partly to someone else (lucky to have someone else).  So what I meant in my first post was that photography (like most things) is part pure enjoyment and part hard work.  I will usually drop the hard work part first, if it doesn't matter or someone else will do it.  My major income comes from films where I make some of  the timelapse.  Somebody else does all the editing, marketing etc, which suits me just fine.  With still photos I do most of it, though the marketing is almost always somebody else's problem.  Fortunately there is usually a somebody else who likes doing the marketing.


----------



## Bollygum (Sep 18, 2018)

Christie Photo said:


> The reason I make photographs is I find it to be really gratifying pleasing other people.  Of course, most of the work I do at my job is to generate income.  But even there, I have to say if I not getting any excitement from my clients, the job is less rewarding.
> 
> As a kid in high school, shooting for the yearbook, the staff would give me great feedback.  Now, at the other end of it all, nothing is as good to me as a mother who loves the portrait I made of her kid, or the commercial client who tells me he knows it's my work that has helped his company grow.
> 
> ...


But why photography?  You could be an actor, a cook, a financial consultant or computer repairman and still please other people if you do your job well.  Why photography?


----------



## Bollygum (Sep 18, 2018)

DanOstergren said:


> Bollygum said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff15 said:
> ...


Fair enough.  I guess I feel the need to ask myself those questions as I don't have the energy to do it all.  I need to understand exactly which bits really push my buttons and which bits don't.  For example, I may be asked to teach photography or present on it.  I need to decide if I am going to enjoy that bit or not.  Or travel to (say) Borneo to do some photography work?  Is this going to be immersing myself in the forests and doing some photo work, or struggling with technology and panicking about things I have little control over?


----------



## pez (Sep 18, 2018)

Because my parents enabled my life-long addiction at 6 by giving me a Crystar mini camera


----------



## Bollygum (Sep 18, 2018)

pez said:


> Because my parents enabled my life-long addiction at 6 by giving me a Crystar mini camera


codependent parents, tut tut.


----------



## stapo49 (Sep 18, 2018)

Because I suck at painting.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 19, 2018)

Kind of different for me depending on the type photography.

I've always taken photos. I was about 6 when I received my first old used camera. It was only ever a background task, keeping some memories until I found wildlife photography. This is where I became completely selfish and wanted the next best shot at near all costs. I'm quite focused when shooting wildlife and it's about the only time all the voices in my head want to do the same thing.

Studio work came about because as like right now, our area goes through periods where the birds and animals are getting ready for migration. There's not a lot to shoot at this time so I needed something to do, sure why not set up a studio and learn more. It'll always be second to getting out after wildlife but I have become quite content to be in the studio as well.


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 19, 2018)

Bollygum said:


> But why photography?  You could be an actor, a cook, a financial consultant or computer repairman and still please other people if you do your job well.  Why photography?



Well...  cooking too is one of my endeavors, along with musician.

But like everything else and everyone else, as I go down the road and experience new things, every once in a while something just clicks.  Opportunities arise.  We all discover ourselves as we live.  Cooking was first.  I made a living at it in my younger days.  Now it's photography and music.

But photography is my "day job."  It's what I do...  who I am.  There's no deep mystery.  I _can _do it, so I do.  

-Pete


----------



## Solarflare (Sep 20, 2018)

Well, one day I needed a new hobby, and photography ... it makes you see the world differently.


----------



## Bollygum (Sep 20, 2018)

Christie Photo said:


> Bollygum said:
> 
> 
> > But why photography?  You could be an actor, a cook, a financial consultant or computer repairman and still please other people if you do your job well.  Why photography?
> ...


I can relate to that.  It's how I ended up in my job, which was in IT.  I happened to be very good at it, which was great.  Now I do what I want to, which turns out to be photography, though even that is a means to an end.  Either way it helps if you are good at what you do.


----------



## Alfiedog (Sep 20, 2018)

The thing I love about photography is that it's a combination of a highly technical skill and an applied artistic element: the personal satisfaction when you get both right and produce something pleasing to the eye (even if it's just my eye!) gives me a lift. So that's why I take photographs - it's the perfect channel to learn, to strive to get better, to improve my technical skills, to keep my ageing brain active, to express the artistic and creative side of my character, and to make me get out and about. I'm a member of a local club as well, which adds a social and competitive element to the whole thing, which I enjoy.

Initially, I took photographs purely for self gratification. I enjoy the process, I enjoy the challenge of getting decent image and am enjoying learning more and more about the post processing part of it. I especially like looking at an image which may have looked a little ordinary and un-inspired at first glance, but then seeing it's potential and giving it a bit or a crop, boosting the contrast a bit or whatever, or (my personal obsession) converting to mono, to see how it looks.  

More recently, I've been lucky to get a few private commissions and have enjoyed the challenge of creating something which I would want the client to cherish, and I hope I've succeeded in that, although I wouldn't want to call it a living or a career. I'm retired anyhow and don't want get back into working in a formal sense.

So, I guess I take photographs for my own enjoyment, for the challenge, for the creative and artistic element (another who can't paint - but then, I don't want to .....) and for a social outlet. Works for me anyhow .....


----------



## Wasp1 (Sep 22, 2018)

I done my back in a long time ago and this meant many hours in bed.
Then our son was getting married and I wanted some better than normal shots.
I got my 1st DSLR camera and it was a Sony A390 and we had a great time together.

I then got photoshop and now I could make a few mistakes go away.
And now on those days when I was laid up I had my photo's to play with.

So I take photos as I really find it interesting and I know I have only just touched the surface.
With the camera and editing..

I found the other day a comment that got me a little, as to what was said.
I posted a photo of an Australian Magpie (white backed) and I just kept taking shots of it as it was following me.
The comment was you should wait until the bird is out of the way of the twigs.
There was no consideration to maybe this is the way I liked it all natural.
And it was, to me it added an extra interest to the shot.

But as this hobby is we all have our own way of what we like and sometime it should be asked.
But I take photos and I think I am saving a small snippet of time with that shot as it will never be there again.
SO we are the keepers of history and if you like your shots one way keep doing them that way.
Its the best hobby as there are s many way we can look at it. And thats why I love doing this.


----------



## baturn (Sep 22, 2018)

It's a way of recording my travels. I travel with the intent of seeing wildlife and collecting images of same. I like to share a few of those images on this forum and with a local wildlife photography group. That's it.


----------



## Bollygum (Sep 22, 2018)

Wasp1 said:


> I done my back in a long time ago and this meant many hours in bed.
> Then our son was getting married and I wanted some better than normal shots.
> I got my 1st DSLR camera and it was a Sony A390 and we had a great time together.
> 
> ...


I listened to a radio interview with a photo journalist who had worked for Life magazine in the 50s and 60s.  Back ten the magazine not only had the copyright, but they also had the film.  Now some of those photos are lost because the magazine copies are unavailable and the negatives have vanished with the demise of the magazine.  Even though he suspects that the photos were important, he can't remember the details because he hasn't got the photo memories.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 25, 2018)

It makes me feel socially responsible and significant. Photography isn't heart surgery but it's still important.

Also; I can't draw and I need validation so there's that.


----------



## Jeff G (Sep 25, 2018)

I would have to say as a creative person it allows me an outlet with many options and challenges that keep me learning new things. It also has the benefit of working with other things I enjoy, such as nature. You don't even have to leave your own house/yard to see things in a new way or things you've never noticed or paid much attention too (Macro Photography comes to mind). I also like the fact that I can browse back through old photos that conjure memories and feelings from the past. 

And gosh darn it , it's just a lot of fun!


----------



## weepete (Sep 25, 2018)

Well, there's a real beauty in the landscape and it facinates me.


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 25, 2018)

Because drawing takes too long.
We know we have a limited time in this world, and we know that this world is ever changing ... to be able to secure just even a moment, makes us feel that our existence has some importance.
That might not really mean anything, or it might mean everything ... we are surrounded by fluidity, and especially in our own minds. To capture just a fraction of a second, will stop time, will stop our world from losing something we thought was important.

Ok ... I blame the Beer 
Did that sound Prophetic ? or am I just spewing crap from my fingers?


----------



## ceemac (Sep 27, 2018)

I can't sing, dance, draw, paint or write poetry. There's not a musical instrument on the face of the earth I can play. Yet I still feel the need to express myself. Photography is teaching me to see and capture. It's nice to have a hobby where learning will always be  ongoing. And when the pic sucks I can delete it, forget it and start over


----------



## nateliv (Dec 2, 2018)

Yeah, because I can't draw anymore, or express myself with my paintbrush or my trowel while standing 30 to 60 feet in the air on a rickety old ladder or less stable scaffold.

I come from a family of artists but I am the only photographer, out of painters(canvas)those who draw and seamstresses, I was taught by my mom to draw people who looked as though they could walk of my paper. I loved drawing my Dungeons and Dragons characters in their settings as kid. Luckily I got into photogrpahy at 12, because at 16 this farmboy went to work as a maintenance mechanic in packing house and has been working labor ever since. I found my place as a house painter and a plasterer but years of swinging hammers, torguing wrenches and carressing a 4 inch oval or a 16" trowel against a wall with my medium left my hands unable to manipulate a pencil with any from of comfort. For years I expressed my art in the houses I built.


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 2, 2018)

Why not.....................................


----------



## Fujidave (Dec 2, 2018)

I like to try and tell a story with my images


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 4, 2018)

I am addicted to taking photos ... i just love the click click click sound..love to see if i have captured that one special photo.. love to remember the weather, the day... the special moment.. even if someday i will be sad looking back on them.. i love nature.. i discovered this addiction a little late in life.. how i wish it was when i was younger so i could have so much more knowledge now.. but entirely happy i discovered something i really enjoy...


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 4, 2018)

I wish i had more time.. lol...


----------



## Scott Whaley (Dec 4, 2018)

I got into photography by accident.  My wife & I were on a cruise and my interior photos that I took with a Canon Rebel were just horrible.  I got to talking with one of the ship photographers and he said, "Why don't you shoot in manual?"  My response was, "What's that!"...  I know, Ha, Ha!  

Well, I got home and started researching online about manual settings and started practicing in our back yard.  Now, 4 years later, I have a Canon 7D & a Canon 5D with several different lenses and filters.  I am hooked!  

I think of photography like playing golf.  You are always trying to do better than your last shot.


----------



## bribrius (Dec 4, 2018)

Well, i will provide a different reason. I take something apart i photograph so it helps remember how to put it together again. If i need a part, or am trying to explain something a photo does wonders to help. Important documents, i may photograph as it is easier than paper filing everything (and usually easier to scroll through and find).
I guess quite a bit of the time i use photos very much like a tool. Even buying my car online i sent a photo of my drivers license. Shopping for home insurance, i sent them photos of the house. Photos have taken on a entire new level of practical, utility application as well since becoming digital


----------



## DanOstergren (Dec 5, 2018)

Another thought that occured to me is that I keep doing this because I'm good at it, and people seem to like me because I'm good at something, and I like being liked and I like being good at something. Coincidentally, I love to photograph beauty from my personal perspective, so I get a bit of a kick out of it as well.


----------



## terri (Dec 5, 2018)

DanOstergren said:


> Another thought that occured to me is that I keep doing this because I'm good at it, and people seem to like me because I'm good at something, and I like being liked and I like being good at something. Coincidentally, I love to photograph beauty from my personal perspective, so I get a bit of a kick out of it as well.


So, you get a "like" for all those references to being liked!


----------



## DanOstergren (Dec 5, 2018)

terri said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > Another thought that occured to me is that I keep doing this because I'm good at it, and people seem to like me because I'm good at something, and I like being liked and I like being good at something. Coincidentally, I love to photograph beauty from my personal perspective, so I get a bit of a kick out of it as well.
> ...


_Like_wise!


----------



## bosuzoku27 (Dec 12, 2018)

It's never the same each time, but each moment that I want to take a photo, it's for one (or more) of the following reasons:

- capturing a moment for my own memories
- wanting to share a vision/moment with others
- getting a beautiful object/person/scene on photo
- testing a camera's capabilities


----------



## tiensinh123 (Dec 17, 2018)

Simply because it is my passion
my profile: Cách trị mặt rỗ tại Doctorscar


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 17, 2018)

Because it doesnt cause health problems, hangovers or both yet still provides a relaxing endeavor that I enjoy?


----------



## CherylL (Dec 17, 2018)

My first love was video and video cameras.  I started learning photography to take better video with a DSLR.   One thing led to another and I found I enjoy photography.  Our trips from 10 years ago was a few photos and a ton of video.  Now it is about evenly divided.


----------



## Fujidave (May 9, 2019)

I also love to print my best images up and have them in a photo album, then I can look back over the years and enjoy the time I took them again.


----------



## Original katomi (May 9, 2019)

I had to give up sailing due to disability my other half suggested that I go back to photography. I can’t paint I do write a little . I have done the camera club thing  Itake photos to shaire what Isee even if my images are marmite pics love or hate them as my bi line says  it has allowed me to push the limits of my dreams. I have even combined photography with my writing by using my own images in a small now and then artical.
In the winter When I am stuck inside photography gives me something to stretch the brain
Last of all this time I am doing this for me not to please anybody else. So there are no right or wrong ways or images just sometimes what I invisage Does not work out as a photo.
If you like my photos brill if not well ok I don’t like rum and I am totally naff at portrait photography’s I don’t do it lol


----------



## Original katomi (May 9, 2019)

Fujidave said:


> I also love to print my best images up and have them in a photo album, then I can look back over the years and enjoy the time I took them again.


What size do you print at I print at A3 for my keep folder or I place a selection of 200 on my I pad to view


----------



## Fujidave (May 9, 2019)

Original katomi said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> > I also love to print my best images up and have them in a photo album, then I can look back over the years and enjoy the time I took them again.
> ...



My Mum has one album I have done at 5x7 and I have one in my flat somewhere at 6x4.


----------



## texxter (May 9, 2019)

For me I need to separate what made me start photography with the reasons that keep me going.  My father was an amateur photographer and I grew up watching him take pics, and develop and print them in the bathroom.  Photography was not the only interest I inherited from my father.  My interest was pretty mild for years, with a spike generated by taking a photography course in college in the 80s.  I would call it a latent interest, not a real passion.  In 2006 I started taking multiple courses at the community college, buying equipment, doing portraiture, spending more time reading about, learning, and practicing.  Between 2006 and 2014 I was very active photographing people, creating stock imagery, doing travel and street photography.  The interest developed into a passion as I got better and I felt part of a community - I was active in photo forums, learning and also sharing.  I would say that my motivation was the sheer pleasure of learning, creating and improving.  The feedback from others was also a motivator, as was the financial rewards.  I went through a phase of collecting and valuing equipment, but eventually I outgrew it and stopped buying stuff and focusing more on the images and the experience, more than the gear.

Recently the passion for photography has cooled off, and I am not sure I can explain why.  One of the communities I frequented disappeared and that was a bummer.  Also, the stock business saturated and I lost interest in investing time and energy contributing.  As I get older I don't seem to care to spend time editing images in front of the computer, carrying gear here and there, or seeking feedback.  I even took my website down because I am not updating it anymore.  I don't feel bad about this cool off period - it is what it is, and the passion may come back or not, and it's ok either way.  I just go with the flow.  But I do miss the high I got from creating - the creative process was the most fun part of it.


----------



## nateliv (Jun 21, 2019)

Mostly 3 and 4. I like putting edges on the world, finding, identifying and keeping the art that just happens.

I also just really like cameras-- anything that can record a jpeg is aces with me. Phone cameras, toy cameras, big honking DSLRs. It's all good.

Heavy post processing and gearhead technical mumbo jumbo leaves me cold.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jun 21, 2019)

To me a photograph is proof that perspective (physical, emotional blah blah blah) can alter anything.  I like to play with that.


----------



## Soocom1 (Jun 21, 2019)

Grew up in it. 
Was in the darkroom at age 4.


----------



## Smith Clarkson (Jul 12, 2019)

nateliv said:


> Mostly 3 and 4. I like putting edges on the world, finding, identifying and keeping the art that just happens.
> 
> I also just really like cameras-- anything that can record a jpeg is aces with me. Phone cameras, toy cameras, big honking DSLRs. It's all good.
> 
> ...



haha yes brother you are some what saying it all right,


----------



## lovelash (Jul 13, 2019)

nateliv said:


> Mostly 3 and 4. I like putting edges on the world, finding, identifying and keeping the art that just happens.
> 
> I also just really like cameras-- anything that can record a jpeg is aces with me. Phone cameras, toy cameras, big honking DSLRs. It's all good.
> 
> Heavy post processing and gearhead technical mumbo jumbo leaves me cold.



yes you are right my brother


----------



## Paramveer2132 (Jul 16, 2019)

I love to take photos and that is why I choose photography as my profession. With this art, you can catch some amazing memories. Like in wedding photography, there are many special moments that have to be captured and framed for a lifetime.


----------



## thedingo0099 (Jul 18, 2019)

I haven't read all the posts here.
I do get the gist, though.

When a child learns to communicate one of the things they learn to say is "why".
They want to know something. They are ignorant, in a nice way.
Until the "why" becomes tedious, usually because the listener has run out of answers or couldn't be bothered.
If you have had children, you'll know what I mean.

As an adult asking 'Why" we do so for the same reason but because we are usually asking other adults the answerer is even less clear and more impatient.
The reason for this is we adults don't think all that deep.
The answer must be coherent to the listener, relatively simple and definitely concrete.

The answer to the question "Why do we photograph?" isn't a simple question and it will never have a simple answer if we delve deep into the place were we live inside of us.

My Old Man said, once or twice, "Breath, boy. Now while you're breathing; do something"

The choice becomes ours from thereon in.

What we chose is a matter of convenience, culture, pre-requisites, beliefs, knowledge, ideas, timing, place, previous experience, capabilities, opportunity, and genetics.

It's a mixed bag with many possibilities.

DOING SOMETHING is inherently important to survival. 
What we do is more a question of *how we do what we do?*
Secondary to that is *what are the consequences?

Photography is about COMMUNICATION. *
That's inherited, instinctive, and vital for our survival.
But so are a lot of other things.
We chose photography as ONE method among many to communicate.

Possibly, the question we might ask is "what does a photograph do that other means of communication are less preferable at the time?"


----------



## Derrel (Jul 18, 2019)

Me? This question has come up several times before. I usually say "I love that clicking sound. "


----------



## thedingo0099 (Jul 19, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Me? This question has come up several times before. I usually say "I love that clicking sound. "



I’ll assume you’re being facetious, Derrel.
That’s why the manufacturers  relate a shutter sound in shutterless cameras.

Any chance you can be serious for a moment? After all, it’s a hobby.


----------



## Original katomi (Jul 19, 2019)

I take photos when I can because there are so many days where my disability means I can not get out. So when I am sat washing up, prep veg I can look out of the window and see this reminder of a day out


----------



## Original katomi (Jul 19, 2019)

I have spoken that I push my kit to the limits here is another example of why I take photos, this moment captured a bright day and now that it’s raining and I can’t move about because of the pain I can look at the pic and it’s like a window to another time. This is the 71 inch by 12 inch that I spoke about a few days ago


----------



## Alhazred (Jul 19, 2019)

I've never had the need to think to the reason why I take photographs, thus I never did, but if you ask an easy answer is "to remember the places where I went", in example for vacation. The fact is that I don't only take pictures while on vacation, I like to take my camera with me anytime I can, also if I have a walk around my city, probably because you never know if you can see something unexpected, a particular light, a sudden event or anything alse you could like and you want "to save" what you see for future memory. Probably I take pictures for future memory.


----------

